# problème de connexion réseau



## poussvite (1 Février 2011)

jour, je viens de passer 2 jours des plus agaçants car safari ne réussissait plus à ouvrir aucune page web. j'ai essayé un autre navigateur ainsi que de multiples redémarrages.
rien n'y fit
j'ai fait ceci sous les conseils de ?
-réglages-wifi-flèche bleue à côté du nom de mon réseau
-au-dessus,-oublier ce réseau-se reconnecter,
-éteindre-redémarrer
tout est dans l'ordre et fonctionne à merveille
en 2 mois c'est la seconde fois que je dois procéder de la sorte!
pourquoi?
y aurait-il un "génie" qui pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi devoir procéder de la sorte pour retrouver un fonctionnement "normal" du réseau sur l'ipad,
y aurait-il un bug dans la maj 4,2?


----------

